# Diy Delamination Repair



## Adirondack Outbackers (Feb 11, 2007)

Has anyone done their own Delamination repair? We have the bunks out, insulation, etc out and are now trying to decide the best approach. The filon seems paper backed not luann.. What has anyone else done?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

There are a couple that have replaced the front panel. It is paper backed and not lauan to allow it to be shaped better over the curved front. Most repairs (DIY or Dealer) are done from the outside.


----------



## Adirondack Outbackers (Feb 11, 2007)

We had to start with the inside because of water damage so we pulled the bunks, the panel board, and the insulation in that area. We are thinking we can now check for the leak, seal the roof seam, etc then replace the interior components and be ok with that. This is the front cap BTW.


----------



## stevedarby (Aug 7, 2015)

any updates?


----------

